

Adding Weapons to ATM Defenses - eplanit
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204624204577183282084601776.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews

======
gforces
Consideration should be given to banning links to subscription only content.

